# Massive Piranha Shoal Found In Florida Golf Pond.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

April Fools.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol JZ. i cant even hate.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good one man... I opened this thread expecting a very interesting story.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

haha you should've committed to it and wrote a few paragraphs of a fake story and slowly make it seem less and less credbile.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geez, I thought someone found the pond in the backyard of my summer house.....


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang, I was about to plan a fishing trip


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohh jz.......


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> Geez, I thought someone found the pond in the backyard of my summer house.....


naw JP we have that pond heavily gaurded







...we are also ready for that expansion you have been wanting lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yay finally ~!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol good one


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not amused


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

you SOB.....


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------

